# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 1/30



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Extremely cold temps and last week's heavy snowfall has kept most anglers off the
lake this past week. While the temps look like they'll be improving this coming
week, mobility on the lake has been hampered as a result of this years heavy
snowfall. The Lake Access Committee is committed to keeping the trail system open
on the lake. Plowing contractor John Dahlen and his crew have been working hard and
done an excellent job on getting the trails back open. Donations would be
appreciated and can be dropped off or mailed to the Devils Lake Chamber/Tourism
office. Prior to this past weeks cold weather and snow, perch fishing on the lake
was fair. Anglers fishing Black Tiger, Skadsen's, the Camp area near Military
Point, and the corner of Camp and 57 were reporting fish. The key to doing better
was moving around to find the more active schools. Hali's, raps, forage minnows,
hanger rigs, and genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads were
working the best. Walleye fishing had been picking up with anglers reporting fish
in the Rocky Point/Wolfords Bay area, Mission Bay, and the Doc Hagen area. Sonars,
raps, nils, and buckshot rattle spoons tipped with minnows or minnow heads were the
better producers. Pike fishing seems to have slowed some in the Sweetwater/Morrison
area, but has picked up near Churches Ferry. Tip-ups with smelt or herring are
working the best. This weekend the Devils Lake Fire Department will be having their
Annual Ice Fishing Tournament. We wish the best of luck to all participants!!!


----------

